# Boraras brigittae (chili rasbora)



## PasD

I've been interested in this fish for a while but I'm a bit worried that they may be a bit shy for my liking. I just found some at Nano-Fish. I'm wondering if they truly do have bright coloration. Do they school well and do they like to hide in the plants? I was going to get some microrasbora sp. galaxy but decided against it when I saw them at the LFS hiding in the plants. If anyone as any first had experience with any Boraras species, I would appreciate it.


----------



## eklikewhoa

I just recently got 5 boraras merah and they school decent and are out and about majority of them time. I just got 5 more today cause they are a lot smaller then one would think.

The merah's I got aren't as vibrant as the "phoenix" name which is the same thing but what I got are a lot younger and came from a LFS. They have increased in color a bit though from what they looked liked at the LFS so I think they will be as vibrant when everything is said and done.

The brigattae seem to be more red from all the pictures compared to the other micros picture percentage wise when I did a search so I imagine the chances of getter a bright one is greater. 


I had a choice between the Merah,
merculata and the galaxy and I chose the merah. The galaxy's didn't do it for me and they look like stumpy danios more then microrasboras.


----------



## PasD

Thanks for the help, actually I was thinking the same thing about the microrasbora galaxy. I wasn't too impressed with the way they hid amongst the plants. I'm glad your boraras merah are doing well. What type of food are you feeding them, and do keep them with anything else?


----------



## jhoetzl

I have a few (7 or so) Sundadanio Axelrodi 'Blue' which seem to change from Sundadanios to Boras depending on who you ask or where you look.

I like their behavior and the don't always hang out in the plants.


----------



## PasD

Wow, cool looking fish. How big of a tank are you keeping them in? Do they school or are they scattered around the tank?


----------



## fresh_lynny

I love my B brigittae...if you get enough of them, like 30-40 they will not be so shy... Beautiful fish.


----------



## cbennett

> If anyone as any first had experience with any Boraras species, I would appreciate it.


I have had Boraras maculata in my planted 12 gallon for awhile and I really love them! Gorgeous coloration, teeny size and they are always out front and actively swimming around. Really perfect for small tanks.


----------



## eklikewhoa

I am keeping mine with RCS right now cause I bought them for a tank I am planning to set up here shortly but didn't want to chance not being able to find them later.

I am feeding mine HBH 8veggie flakes and NLS


----------



## jhoetzl

PasD said:


> Wow, cool looking fish. How big of a tank are you keeping them in? Do they school or are they scattered around the tank?


Well, if I can get my hands on more of them, I will, but for now, they don't shoal/school so much.

They are in a 20 gallon along with 5 threadfin rainbows, 3 oto's, and about 7 amano shrimp.

I feed them about as wide an assortment as you can think of. 

Live: Grindal worms, blackworms (cut), tubifex
Frozen: Cyclops, daphnia, blood worms
Dry: Just about every "tropical" flake on the market, NLS "Small", Boyd's Vita Diet "Small", An assortment of stuff from Ken's fish

As you can probably tell, I don't believe in the "staple" diet concept.

I figure if they don't like one thing, they'll get something they might like on the next feeding.


----------



## PasD

Thanks for all the helpful responses. I plan on keeping my B. brigittae in a 60 gallon tank with ember tetras and emerald eye rasboras. Actually after seeing a picture of B. merah, I'm torn between the two.


----------



## LS6 Tommy

I think I'm becoming a closet microrasbora fan. I love my Galaxies and I'm gonna start keeping my eyes open for other small guys when I'm checking out LFS'.

Tommy


----------



## erijnal

Brigittae are awesome, the coloration is great too. If you have too much current though, the fish aren't going to color up very well.

They don't really school, but they do have their moments moving as a crowd. They don't hide in the plants but cruise around near the bottom half of the aquarium hunting for things that are hiding in the HC.

I think I received a merah by accident, and it didn't compare to the brigittae at all.


----------



## PasD

Erijnal: That's good to know, and it helps me narrow down my choice between the two. B. merah actually cost a bit more than B. brigittae so that may be the deciding factor.


----------



## erijnal

Sorry for reviving an old thread, but I just wanted to comment on my brigittae's transition from a 10 gallon to a 20 gallon tank.

Both are pretty well planted, and my 11 brigittae cruised around in my 10 gallon, but once I moved them to my 20 gallon to make space for my celestial pearl danios, they displayed extremely vibrant reds and their behavior has changed significantly. Even the runt of my group is glowing. So although these fish do fine in smaller tanks, putting them in a larger tank will show you really nice results.

Just as a note, they are the only fish in the tank.


----------



## sandiegoryu

Were they the only fish in the tank in the 10 gallon? I keep two (two died) in a 2 gallon with some Boraras Micros and only one shows a very deep red.

According to this:http://www.fishchannel.com/freshwat...ater-aquariums/species-info/boraras-brigittae

the alpha male has the deep red while the others are either weaker males or females. I found this true for the Boraras Micros as well. I had 5 (now 3) and the whole time only 1 has a nice red.


----------



## erijnal

In the 10 gallon, the fish had some dwarf cories for company, but they pretty much ignored each other. Even in the 10 gallon, I still saw good coloration, with each fish showing a full-body red, but now that they're in the 20 gallon, they're deep scarlet.

Yeah that article's incorrect. Either that or I have 10 alpha males hahaha. Maybe it's the fact that you only had a total of four of the fish? I started out with 25 and there were some that didn't show that great coloration, but the 11 I still have right now all have standout reds. It's also possible that all my fish are males because I've never had any sort of spawning activity happen in my tanks.


----------



## darksinister

sorry to bump a post, but would the brigittae do well with Discus? I'm on the fence with this since someone mentioned they are scared of big fishes.


----------



## wakesk8r

not sure how they would do with discus,

they are really tiny even at full size.
they would probably hide alot


----------



## hooha

With their size, they may very likely get eaten by Discus, most certainly the case with large angelfish....


----------



## darksinister

I guess that's a no then. Haha. I really want these guys too. I might set up my 10 gallon again to get some of these.


----------



## jmelnek

I have 5 in a little 5.5g with RCS, and some pymies. They are a great fish I highly recomend.

Josh


----------



## lauraleellbp

You have a much better chance of seeing and enjoying them in a smaller tank, anyways.

My 10gal with B. brigittae and RCS is my favorite tank ATM.


----------



## Dave-H

Awesome! I like those little guys and am considering stocking them in a new tank of mine. Are they safe around cherry shrimp? African dwarf (not clawed) frogs? a couple of large ghost shrimp (i hate those guys!)? neon tetras? 

They are so small, I don't want them to get eaten


----------



## fresh.salty

I have five in my 3g with RCS. The real reason I added them was to eat all the water bugs (whatever they were) that were taking over the tank. It took them a while to get use to the small quarters. I might put them back with their kin in my 90g since they just don't act the same in this tank.

These fish are so small I don't think they could eat a newly hatched RCS.


----------



## Clare12345

Do the boraras merah school well? I'm planning on getting some for my shrimp nano tank, and I really want something that schools.


----------



## fresh.salty

The 3g is so small I'm not sure I'd know. lol

In my 90g they sorta hang out together but I wouldn't call it a school.


----------



## Armonious

Do you think that B. Brigittae would school well in a 10gal tank? Also, how many of them would be a reasonable number to put into a 10g. I know they stay quite small, but I'm not sure whether the listed size is the max, or the more typical range for sizes.


----------



## fresh.salty

I can't really say what would be optimum as far as stocking. Mine are aggressive feeders but obviously can only take small food. Without competition with larger fish they do well at getting their share. My 3g started as a shrimp tank and the adult RCS are bigger than these fish. I know they're full grown, I've had them since the first of this year.


----------



## Armonious

Roughly how large are they then? Somewhere between .5" and .75" I'd imagine. I don't have any RCS, so I can't really associate with your sizing comparision.


----------



## fresh.salty

Here they are in the 3g


----------



## Armonious

I'm liking them more and more. I'll very likely be going with some sort of microrasbora, and these probably top the list at the moment. It'll take a bit of time though snce I will need to wait for the ammonia spike from my AS to drop once I get it and get the whole thing setup.

I'm probably just going to grow emersed until I move in to my college, then I'll fill and wait until the NH3 levels have dropped to the point where I would be comfortable adding any livestock.


----------



## lauraleellbp

My female RCS are bigger and bulkier than my B. brigittae.

I kept about 12x B. brigittae and a hundred or so RCS in my 10gal.

I've now got about 12x B. brigittae and a betta in my 10gal and plan on also adding a half dozen or so dwarf Cories... B. brigittae are teeeny tiny so a very light bioload!


----------



## requiem

I have about 20 of these little guys in a 20g with RCS and a few ottos. Tank has been running for over a year - they are doing fine, I even see tiny fry from time to time. 

I used to also have ember tetras in there, about 6-7, but I found these were too aggressive, would chase the brigittae away from the food. So I transfered them to another tank.

Oh be sure to shop around via their scientific name, I have seen them labelled many different ways. Around here they are called mosquito rasbora (go figure)


----------



## PasD

I ended up getting embers tetras with sundanio axelrodi . I liked the embers because they stayed small and kept together in tight schools.


----------



## PasD

aalso I didn't see them bother the sundanios even though they were smaller.


----------



## AquaStudent

I'm sorry for bringing up an old thread but Lauraleellbp introduced me to these fish.

I've got a 10 gallon betta tank and I want to add some more life (I'm changing the currently dangerous stock). Does anybody else have any experience with Boraras brigittae in a Betta community tank?


----------



## Eden Marel

I heard Chili Rasboras will absolutely destroy shrimplets, true or false? I'm wanting to get them one day, but I don't want them to destroy my shrimplets...


----------



## Dave-H

I don't know if it's true or false, but I've got 50+ chilis in a 54 gallon tank and the shrimp are breeding like mad. If the chilis are eating them, it's not hurting the population much.


----------



## Eden Marel

Did you get the shrimp first and let them settle first then get the Chili?


----------



## Dave-H

They were put in at the same time!


----------



## Eden Marel

Wow nice O_O


----------



## AquaStudent

how many shrimp did you start with? Because if you started with a large group then you probably don't have to worry about them destroying the population. From all the things that I've heard about these guys they seem harmless to anything other than flake food


----------



## requiem

I do think these little guys eat shrimplets. I have constant berried shrimp in my 20g tank yet my population is pretty stable (a guestimate would be about 25-30). Of course the population could be kept low by other factors (water quality etc), but I often see the boraras brigittae lurking in the moss or in plants so I think they`re on the hunt =/


----------



## g01ngog

I currently have a 30 gallon with about 5 otos and 8 zebra danios. 

Eventually I want to be able to have a large school of these Chilis and a ton of cherry shrimp. Would the zebra danios be a problem? If they are, I would probably find a seperate tank to put them in since I don't have the heart(yet) to just discard them. I used them to help speed up the cycle of the tank.


----------



## Fahnell

For boraras brigitte a number of 20 at min and a small but decent current will make them go round the aquarium in a nice school
and they do that all day


----------



## lauraleellbp

I've watched my B. brigittae hunt shrimplets.

Yes, B. brigittae should do fine with Danios.


----------



## requiem

lauraleellbp said:


> I've watched my B. brigittae hunt shrimplets.


I can confirm this too. I added a separator in my 20L and patiently separated the brigittae from the shrimp, in the hopes my population would finally increase. Every day I catch 3-4 of them back in the shrimp side, hunting - I have NO idea how they`re getting past my separator, crafty little guys :eek5:


----------



## Heartnet

Does anyone have any experience with keeping chili rasboras with blue neons, black neons or german blue rams? 

I saw them at the fish store today and they're so small compared to some of your average community fish. I'm a little afraid if I get some they would get eaten by the above mentioned fishes.


----------



## Fat Guy

I would be afraid to keep them as a community fish. I just picked up 12 from pacific aquarium on delancey. they really are wonderful. i wasn't even considering them until I saw them. I think that german blue rams would find them very tasty.


----------



## Heartnet

That's exactly where I saw them too. They weren't even on my mind until there red markings and size really caught my eye, but its a shame they are so small. 

I also suspect the rams might find them appetizing. Maybe not the neons, but definitely once the rams get bigger than 1+, I fear it might be a free for all buffet or something.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

You guys are so lucky your LFS has these in stock *envious


----------



## Fat Guy

love that store. the tank i keep mine in is not a community tank though. I keep nano tanks so they are a perfect fit. I imagine a lot of fish would like to snack on them if kept with other species.


----------



## jeffvmd

I keep my B. brigittae with green neons, CPD's, tiger endlers and otos together with RCS in a 20gal long.
I have 14 of them and not much schooling happening but did in several occasions and they are fun to watch specially crossing paths with the school of green neons going around the whole tank.

@Cardinal Tetra- I got them from Frank of Frank's aquarium though I just picked mine up since he is in NY too. You can order from him too. Great quality stock from Frank.

Here's a not so good photo of some of them. They are a lot brighter red in person.


----------



## Urbnbtta

*how often to feed?*

hi i have two of these and wonder how often i should be feeding them?

i feed them once in the morning with a toothpick-end of hikari first bites.

should i be feeding them more?

i'm planning to increase their ranks, and get another three. they live with two otos, a struggling couple shrimp and an army of ramshorn snails.

love how active they are.


----------



## jeffvmd

I just feed mine together with all my other fishes in the tank once daily with frozen cyclops, crushed freeze dried bloodworms or hikari first bites but most likely the first 2 I use.
They'll definitely do better in groups of 10 or more


----------



## Fat Guy

jeffvmd said:


> I keep my B. brigittae with green neons, CPD's, tiger endlers and otos together with RCS in a 20gal long.
> I have 14 of them and not much schooling happening but did in several occasions and they are fun to watch specially crossing paths with the school of green neons going around the whole tank.
> 
> @Cardinal Tetra- I got them from Frank of Frank's aquarium though I just picked mine up since he is in NY too. You can order from him too. Great quality stock from Frank.
> 
> Here's a not so good photo of some of them. They are a lot brighter red in person.


that's good to know about ordering them. Yours look really great.


----------



## boon

wow! how do you get yours so red? I've tried all kind of food and can't seem to get them to color up. I feed tetraColor Max, live/frozen bloodworms, frozen daphnia, frozen cyclops, and live/frozen brine. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## lauraleellbp

boon said:


> wow! how do you get yours so red? I've tried all kind of food and can't seem to get them to color up. I feed tetraColor Max, live/frozen bloodworms, frozen daphnia, frozen cyclops, and live/frozen brine. Any info is appreciated.


You sure you have B. brigittae and not one of the similar species?


----------



## boon

Yes I'm sure. Here is a picture


----------



## lauraleellbp

They look really stressed. Are they always on the bottom like that?

How long have you had them?

Do you have any tall plants in the tank?


----------



## boon

lauraleellbp said:


> They look really stressed. Are they always on the bottom like that?
> 
> How long have you had them?
> 
> Do you have any tall plants in the tank?


I always wonder about that, why they hug the bottom all the time.They never really swim out in the open/mid tank area, only during feeding. I don't think that they're stress since I haven't had any deaths in a while. They're about 25 of them in this tank, They are the only occupants except for 4 ottos and maybe 3-4 yellow shrimp. I had them for almost a year now. They're in my 60F so my background plants are blyxa and dwarf sags that are about 6-8 inches long.


----------



## chiefroastbeef

boon said:


> I always wonder about that, why they hug the bottom all the time.They never really swim out in the open/mid tank area, only during feeding. I don't think that they're stress since I haven't had any deaths in a while. They're about 25 of them in this tank, They are the only occupants except for 4 ottos and maybe 3-4 yellow shrimp. I had them for almost a year now. They're in my 60F so my background plants are blyxa and dwarf sags that are about 6-8 inches long.


All ten or so of my chili rasb. hang out in the mid to top level of the tank. I only occasionally see a couple of them nibbling at some moss located at the bottom. The coloration of yours aren't very good, that is what mine looked like when I took them home. Mine quickly developed the bright chili red color, and they have since stayed that way. Of course, there are one or two with duller red. Your chili rasbs does look a little stressed by looking at the picture, I have never seen mine shoaling at the bottom like than with such dull coloration. But then like you mentioned, it has been a year for them without a problem.


----------



## lauraleellbp

boon said:


> I always wonder about that, why they hug the bottom all the time.They never really swim out in the open/mid tank area, only during feeding. I don't think that they're stress since I haven't had any deaths in a while. They're about 25 of them in this tank, They are the only occupants except for 4 ottos and maybe 3-4 yellow shrimp. I had them for almost a year now. They're in my 60F so my background plants are blyxa and dwarf sags that are about 6-8 inches long.


Something is wrong. IDK quite what at this point, but their behavior and coloration are definitely off.

Could you post a FTS, and also your water parameters? 

What do your CO2 levels run? Do you run an airstone at night?


----------



## amphirion

you could have a contaminated batch of Boraras brigittae....Boraras urophthalmoides superficially looks like Boraras brigittae but lacks the color. notice the full black band, that makes the markings look like a bold exclamation point.























vs
























hope that helps.


----------



## chiefroastbeef

I was thinking that too, here in Hong Kong, the aquarium street has every SW and FW aquarium fish on earth. I remember seeing a shop selling a fish that looked like the chili rasb, but a little bigger, and without the bright red colors. Its silver/oranges lines also extended from its head to its tail, which our chili rasbs do not have. I too think you have the other species.


----------



## boon

I think you nail it amphirion. My boraras look just like the ones in the first few pictures. I bought these from AFA a long time ago. Darn it, I'll move these to my 10gal and order some "real" one from frankaquariums.

Thanks for the info guys and gals.


----------



## huhu89151734

Lol, I was lucky enough to get the last 3 of them from my LFS for $1.2/ea. And I went back to the store and asked the staff to order some more for me, and the guy asked for $5.99/ea. I ended up with gotten some Boraras Maculatus from another LFS. 

I like Boraras urophthalmoides more than Boraras brigittae due to their body shape. My Urophthalmoides always stay on the bottom look for white worm. And their Maculatus cousins take more time chase each other.


----------



## boon

I like them but they hang in the bottom too much. I think this is due to them being from marsh land, swamp, and rice paddie fields. I like the coloration of the chili more since they will be in one of my main show tank. Also more googling show that this version also has a common name "Exclamation Point Rasboras" due to the stripe being front the front to the back with the dot between the fins.

Once I'm ready to part with these I'll let you know Hu. I can trade you for plants or shrimps.


----------



## lauraleellbp

So does everyone who has Boraras urophthalmoides notice the same, that they spend their time mostly down on the bottom?

Interesting, since that's so very different from the other dwarf rasporas I've kept!


----------



## Fahnell

btw,
does anyone know about their breeding ?


----------



## bigstick120

Mine are always at the top. Love these fish. Problem I have is that in an open top tank I lose a lot to jumping.


----------



## amphirion

Fahnell said:


> btw,
> does anyone know about their breeding ?


i've had them bred and had babies in a neglected 10 gallon. problem is, the tank is so huge that the babies had a very hard time locating food---and so they disappeared one by one. 

my specs: pH 6.5, heavily planted...spawning may be triggered by seasonal changes? mine was kept on a windowsill. i dunno.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Mine haven't ever spawned that I've observed (pretty sure my water is too hard), but my understanding is they're like most other egg scatterers- they do need soft water, and will spawn over plants like mosses.


----------



## chiefroastbeef

bigstick120 said:


> Mine are always at the top. Love these fish. Problem I have is that in an open top tank I lose a lot to jumping.



I too have an open top, I've had a couple of the chili's jump out, but after that, the others have stay put. Whereas all 6 of my rummy nose tetras have jumped to their deaths.

I just bought another 10 chilis for $6.50usd here in Hong Kong, not a bad deal.  Now I am at around 20 chilis. I love how they dwell up top, but also hang out in the middle and at the bottom.


----------



## Bettatail

huhu89151734 said:


> Lol, I was lucky enough to get the last 3 of them from my LFS for $1.2/ea. And I went back to the store and asked the staff to order some more for me, and the guy asked for $5.99/ea. I ended up with gotten some Boraras Maculatus from another LFS.
> 
> I like Boraras urophthalmoides more than Boraras brigittae due to their body shape. My Urophthalmoides always stay on the bottom look for white worm. And their Maculatus cousins take more time chase each other.


 I don't have experience about the chili rosbora but I did breed the boraras maculatus by accident.
put large amount of plant (decaying)mass in the tank for two weeks, feed the fish good, when you are ready, poke your hand in the tank and stir the whole tank, includes substrate, and make sure it is a good stir. then, a 50% wc before the debris settle down.
take the fish, decaying plants out after two days, and another 50% WC, on day 3 to 5 you should see the little (good size) fish, not many, depend on how many fish you have originally, boraras lay large size egg, several egg each spawn.


----------



## boon

I haven't seen my boraras spawned either. They are egg scatterer so if you have shrimp in the tank, it's likely that the shrimp made good food out of them. I might take a shot at breeding some chili once I get some. Just gotta research how to soften water.


----------



## huhu89151734

And I will not only get boraras urophthalmoides, but also boraras brigittae from you. Go for it, Boon.

MU..HA..HA..


----------



## Fahnell

lauraleellbp said:


> Mine haven't ever spawned that I've observed (pretty sure my water is too hard), but my understanding is they're like most other egg scatterers- they do need soft water, and will spawn over plants like mosses.


laura is also suspect that the eggs are light sensitive. some they that they lay eggs like trigonostigma genus. but i will bet on egg scattering


----------



## !shadow!

boon said:


> I haven't seen my boraras spawned either. They are egg scatterer so if you have shrimp in the tank, it's likely that the shrimp made good food out of them. I might take a shot at breeding some chili once I get some. Just gotta research how to soften water.


r/o water,peat moss (contained in ada amazonia soils) 

here is an interesting article about the subject 
http://faq.thekrib.com/begin-chem.html
and a small paragraph to help you out(good info):
Peat moss softens water and reduces its hardness (GH). The most effective way to soften water via peat is to aerate water for 1-2 weeks in a bucket containing peat moss. For example, get a (plastic) bucket of the appropriate size. Then, get a large quantity of peat (a gallon or more), boil it (so that it sinks), stuff it in a pillow case, and place it in the water bucket. Use an air pump to aerate it. In 1-2 weeks, the water will be softer and more acidic. Use this aged water when making partial water changes on your tank. 

l was feeling generous and did the research for ya. roud:


----------



## boon

!shadow! said:


> r/o water,peat moss (contained in ada amazonia soils)
> 
> here is an interesting article about the subject
> http://faq.thekrib.com/begin-chem.html
> and a small paragraph to help you out(good info):
> Peat moss softens water and reduces its hardness (GH). The most effective way to soften water via peat is to aerate water for 1-2 weeks in a bucket containing peat moss. For example, get a (plastic) bucket of the appropriate size. Then, get a large quantity of peat (a gallon or more), boil it (so that it sinks), stuff it in a pillow case, and place it in the water bucket. Use an air pump to aerate it. In 1-2 weeks, the water will be softer and more acidic. Use this aged water when making partial water changes on your tank.
> 
> l was feeling generous and did the research for ya. roud:


Thanks for the helproud: Seems pretty easy. My wife is going to kill me if she sees another tank in the house lol. If I ever get them going I'll be sure to send you some.


----------



## astrosag

Excellent thread here!

I've been going back and forth on these suckers for a while now. I have a 20g halfmoon that is about 2 ft wide. 

My goal is to maintain a tight schooling fish to occupy the top to mid 1/3 of my tank. My bottom 1/3 is saturated with fish....looks great but the schooling fish would top it off.

After consulting with people here, I was told B. Brigittae would be great since I could maintain a large number of them....the tetras grow to big.

Here's what I have in the tank so far:

2 Balloon Rams
1 Guppy (GF mistake)
Cory Cats
Newt
Neons ( only 5, again GF went out and bought em w/out consulting)

I kept about four harlequins that died in the early stages of my tank's setup. I'm still not sure if I can maintain 10+ in this tank though..they may be slightly too big. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## chiefroastbeef

chili rasboras will be perfect, get a school or 10-15 and you will be set. Make sure to put netting on your intake, they can swim through anything, and end up in your filter, dead or alive. My chilis are constantly 1-2 inches from the water surface, they almost never go lower into the tank.


----------



## Dave-H

I have about 24 chilis and they are usually grouped up into 2 or 3 schools. They frequent all levels of my tank, which is 22 inches deep. I have never observed them spending more time at the top than anywhere else - they get around!


----------



## astrosag

Thanks Chief. I think that's what I'll do. I figure that a group of 15 or so will provide enough safety. I also think that they'll school well considering the presence of larger fish. 

The rams are quite passive. They haven't attacked smaller fish that roam around by themselves...I don't think they'll touch a group of 15 chilis. 

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## plantedfluvaledge

PasD said:


> I've been interested in this fish for a while but I'm a bit worried that they may be a bit shy for my liking. I just found some at Nano-Fish. I'm wondering if they truly do have bright coloration. Do they school well and do they like to hide in the plants? I was going to get some microrasbora sp. galaxy but decided against it when I saw them at the LFS hiding in the plants. If anyone as any first had experience with any Boraras species, I would appreciate it.


I'm very late to be replying to this, but I just saw your entry. I LOVE my galaxy raboras/Celestial Pearl Danios - they're the highlight of my tank. I found that they really hid when I first put them in the tank by themselves, but as soon as I added my 5 Sundadanio Axelrodi, they perked up and started swimming everywhere. It's like a little soap opera in there now - the fish are all very active and interactive with one another! Hope you reconsider the galaxies - gorgeous fish!


----------

